# Starting Fantasy, need advice



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hello all, in the last few months I have been considering starting a Fantasy army but im not sure which one. Whih one do you think would be good for a newbie? Like not being updated anytime soon. 

I am liking thee vampire counts though.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Well VC just had a update a little while ago so you should be quite safe there, I'd also suggest having a flick through the thread Jez started 'Main strengths of each army' in this forum to give you an idea on the different armies.

If after that you have further questions I'm sure folks will try their best to answer them for you here.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

For ease of use, I'd suggest Empire are rather basic, and rather competitive for a beginner.

It's different than 40K - you don't have any one army which is completely Out and out the best choice to start with. owever, Empire, I find, don't have too many special rules which I find Vampire Counts and Daemons tricky to play with.

I can't talk for Warriors of Chaos, yet, but if they play anything like 6th Edition Mortals, then they're a handy choice - although once you get used to using your basic infantry as tanks, it's hard to properly get back in the swing of things with another army.

I know you said not being updated soon, does 2-3 weeks sound close enough? They're forgiving with their armour and toughness, and deal a bit of damage. However, I'm expecting them to be expensive points wise.

Dwarves, if you can handle their slowness are a solid choice - Rather tough, kind of cheap (points wise), easy-ish to paint, and rather nasty magic items.

So I'd say wait until the Chaos book comes out soon, before making a choice over the army.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Personally my advice would be not to look for an army that is easy to play and to just go with your gut and go for the one that looks cool to you. This way the army will keep your interest for longer and you will eventually learn the ins and outs of your army choice through practice.
In fantasy I cant really say that any army is really better than another or that they are easier to play, as each one has it's intricacies and strengths and weaknesses. So look at each army, see what looks cool and what background you like and go with it. then when you get going you will learn to use it.
Also once you have chosen there are lots of people that will be happy to give advice for individual armies.
Welcome to warhammer and enjoy.


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

good advice snorri (yet again!!) the armies in fantasy are alot more equal than in 40K to such an end that each can be powerfull with certain builds so it really is best to go for one you like the look of or the one with models you'd like to use i.e if you like the idea of running headlong into an enemy with lances then brettonia are for you etc

go for what you like and nothing else it's definately more rewarding


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

I used to push empire as a great starter army, and certainly it is. However, the thing about WFB is that the armies are ridiculously diverse, and every one breaks the rules in it's own unique way. Your best bet is going to be picking up the army you think looks the best and running with it. 

If you have an idea about what kind of player you are though, that might help us offer suggestions.

Awesome warmachines with tough as nails troops - Dwarves
Hordes of weak troops and overpowering magic - VC
Combined infantry/shooting/magic/warmachine army - Empire
Highly mobile shooting army - Wood Elves
Glass cannon killing machine - Dark Elves
Mobile hard hitting melee army - Bretonia
Defensive, small elite forces - High Elves
Reliable and tough like dwarves, but with magic instead of cannons - Lizardmen

There's a few, if you know more about the playstyle you're looking for people can help you out better.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

like others have said, once you get the hang of fantasy all the armies are, basically even. its been balanced very nicely, compared to 40k, and i might end up selling my necrons even just because i might go pure fantasy, since its funner in my opinion.

but then again, i play the glass cannon killing machines. the dark elves. i did just start myself, but the dark elves are quite powerful for my style of play with them.

basically, i would say use an army YOU like the looks of, or look over your prefered playstyle in these kinds of games. are you a close combat person? do you want to do mass damage but be fragile, do you want to be able to take a severe beating, etc. after you figure out yourself, then we can help you out alot more on what you might want to try.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

yeh, really what looks nice to you. personnaly if you choose an army because its strong in a certain field but you dont like it then i think its wrong, theres got to be some love behind your army.

i would advise empire, yet also orcs if your a beginer as orcs are fun and contain many easy to build plastic sets, although thinking about it dark elves are pretty balanced....


----------



## Drax (Sep 19, 2007)

bobss said:


> although thinking about it dark elves are pretty balanced....


but very fragile and require finesse to use - not one i'd recommend for a beginner wanting a newb friendly force.

but if you like VCs - go with VCs. they are my favourite wfb army, and ive just started playing the game with them after an 8 year absense and i'm managing alright with them


----------

